
Everything that causes gentrification, from A to Z - jseliger
http://cityobservatory.org/everything-that-causes-gentrification-from-a-to-z/
======
externalreality
> gentrification, which is loosely defined as somebody not like you moving
> into your neighborhood.

I would say gentrification is the act of displacing poor people for homes that
their family lived in for many years, to make way for wealthier white
individuals who would like to live in that area.

In a town I lived in a company was made to clean a river and surrounding
streams after years of pollution and abuse. The company did a very nice job.
Now this town had a bunch of beautiful water front property. Immediately the
minorities in the neighborhood were drummed out. It was very sad to see
because I knew many of them for years, my sister's (now husband) was from that
area, and now they are mostly gone. No body stepped in to protect them. Even
the Chinese food store, with the lady that would give me extra candies when I
would go there as kid, is gone. I would be gone too, if I didn't live across
the bridge in the wealthier area.

Gentrification isn't just "people moving in", its the destruction of the way
of life of poor, simply because the wealthy found something they like.

